# I've taken the time to organise my favourite flickr photos. 18 added here!



## Compaq (Aug 19, 2011)

So, yeah, the title says it all, really  18 photos I've taken that I like the best. Some have gotten good comments here, other's.. hmm, probably not so much. 

This is not posted for C&C, just to show, lol. I haven't ravaged through my PC folders, yet. Maybe there are some hidden treasures in that mess, who knows... probably not, though 

7 months of photography, 18 pics.. hmmmmmmmmm :/ 

Anyway, here are my 18, for your eyes' pleasure/agony. You may have seen some of these on here before 
=============================================================================================

1



Solnedgong i Porsvik by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

2



Icicle 2 by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

3



Icicle by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

4



Stjerner over Høylandsbygd by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

5



bølge/wave by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

6



Spegelbilete panorama s-k by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

7



Einsam person og båt by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

8



Einsam båt i aude topografi med livleg fortøyningstau by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

9



Stranda 2 jpeg tonemapped resize fjerna prikkar by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

10



Fire in the sky by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

11



dråpe_1 by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

12



IMG_1300 edit by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

13



David bomba by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

14



IMG_0879_edited-1 by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

15



IMG_0342_edited-3 by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

16



Snø i porsvik by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

17



Weird flower by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

18



Trond Inge sliten by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr
=============================================================================================

"There are no good photographers. There are only photographers who choose to show only their good pictures." 
-Yusuf Hashim


----------



## RichardsTPF (Aug 19, 2011)

Number your pics.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 19, 2011)

RichardsTPF said:


> Number your pics.



nag nag nag nag nag


----------



## RichardsTPF (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks. Love #8.:thumbup: Very good DOF control. Two questions: What metering and focus mode did you use? And where did you focus at?


----------



## Compaq (Aug 19, 2011)

RichardsTPF said:


> Thanks. Love #8.:thumbup: Very good DOF control. Two questions: What metering and focus mode did you use? And where did you focus at?



Weird. Everyone seems to think that picture has great photographic value. Yet, when I processed it, I was like "Hmm, this is sorta nice, isn't it? I've got the leading line there, the boat. The nuclear rope. Technically it's decent, I suppose, no obvious flaws in here. Perhaps it could have been sharped, I dunno. I'll post it and see if I somehow succeeded with my little experiment." LOL

I was in spot metering. But I've found lately that I've been metering off the Live View's exposure simulation and just watching the screen when I think I have it where I want. Then I check the histogram to see if anything's blown, or if anything doesn't fit with my vision of it. So the metering is sorta just my eyes, I suppose.
As for focusing, I'm not quite sure. I'm pretty sure I manually focused on the knot in the foreground, there. At f/14 and 18mm, pretty much everything will be in focus anyway, I was not concerned of that. 8 seconds ss just proves how incredibly still the water actually was.


----------



## L1ttleslugger (Aug 19, 2011)

ive been shooting a couple of years now and i like about maybe 7 of my photos.
im in love with 2 and 3. those are so cool. i love the way the color br


----------



## duck411 (Aug 19, 2011)

im in <3 with # 8!


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 19, 2011)

RichardsTPF said:


> Number your pics.



How about please? Manners never killed anyone.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 19, 2011)

nice examples for sure. The boat on a rope is my favorite, it is just surreal. Ice shots are interesting too. :thumbup:


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 19, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> nice examples for sure. The boat on a rope is my favorite, it is just surreal. Ice shots are interesting too. :thumbup:



+1 - I think the best thing about the icicle shots is that it gives the illusion of heat even though it is a picture of ice. Very cool.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 19, 2011)

I found that the icicle shots really benefited from high-pass sharpening as opposed to USM. The hard light blending mode really makes it glissen, sorta.. makes it seems smooth and glass-like. I've posted them in here earlier, but they were dramatically under exposed. Details were lost and stuff. I'm glad I took the few minutes it took to correct them.


----------



## eUgalde13 (Aug 19, 2011)

Def #8 I also like #10, fire in the sky. 2 months with my camera and 0 wow pictures    I need to go out and shoot!


----------



## H4X1MA (Aug 19, 2011)

I saw #8 on your post a few days ago. Love it


----------



## Overread (Aug 19, 2011)

*moved to the Just for Fun Gallery *

Remember beginners isn't for posting photos for the sake of posting them 


Also really love your work in general - - first few shots really stand out


----------



## RichardsTPF (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry, I don't mean to be rude. Didn't add a smile face at the end.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 19, 2011)

Overread said:


> *moved to the Just for Fun Gallery *
> 
> Remember beginners isn't for posting photos for the sake of posting them
> 
> ...



Noted 
And thanks!

Richard: Not to worry, Fine Sir. May I ask you, how do you rid yourself of your facial hairs, Noble Sir?


----------

